# Getting your track rig painted.



## Trackrig

I've acquired a Nodwell CF60 which is painted in Camo.  I'd like to get it back to it's original colors.  Has anyone had a paint shop paint their track rig?  

 I've talked to two shops here in Anchorage and they were hesitant to talk about because they didn't really have any idea what a Nodwell is.  I guess I'm going to have to take it around and show them but right now the tracks are so bad on it that I don't want to have to move it until spring.  New rubber and sprockets are on order.

 Let me know if you know of a paint shop that paints equipment or wouldn't be scared of track rig.

 Bill
trackrig@gmail.com


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Try Valley Equipment Restoration @ 357-7762  They have a facebook page too.


----------



## Trackrig

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> Try Valley Equipment Restoration @ 357-7762 They have a facebook page too.



 Thank you, I'll give them a call tomorrow.

 Bill


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Trackrig said:


> I've acquired a Nodwell CF60 which is painted in Camo. I'd like to get it back to it's original colors. Has anyone had a paint shop paint their track rig?
> 
> I've talked to two shops here in Anchorage and they were hesitant to talk about because they didn't really have any idea what a Nodwell is. I guess I'm going to have to take it around and show them but right now the tracks are so bad on it that I don't want to have to move it until spring. New rubber and sprockets are on order.
> 
> Let me know if you know of a paint shop that paints equipment or wouldn't be scared of track rig.
> 
> Bill
> trackrig@gmail.com


 a 60 series is pretty big, you are going to need some one with a booth big enough to fit it in, like some one who does commercial trucks. try trailer craft they might be able to steer you to some one who does commercial truck collision repair, also Brad at the napa dowling store might be able to tell you of a shop that can handle a rig that big.


----------



## 3512b

Try NC Machinery
 I think it will squeeze in too our paint booth ... a D10 has plenty of room so your will more than likely will  fit. course it may come out cat yellow......
 call service and ask or stop by


----------

